# Find the weirdest thing about the previous poster's WCA profile



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 7, 2016)

Lol yes I have to make one of these threads. Here are the rules:

Post the weirdest thing you can find in the person before you's WCA profile.*
Always use the "Reply" feature to quote posts.
If you have been to a competition but do not have your WCA ID in your Speedsolving.com profile then post a link to your WCA profile at the end of your post.
If you have not been to a competition, pick any WCA profile and post a link to it at the end of your post.
*If they haven't been to a competition, use the link given.

Example:



> .....
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2014TRIT02


2014TRIT02 (Matthew Tritschler) has competed in 7 events but only got an average in 2.

The next person to post should use the id 2013BARK01 (mine).


----------



## Rcuber123 (Sep 10, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Lol yes I have to make one of these threads. Here are the rules:
> 
> Post the weirdest thing you can find in the person before you's WCA profile.*
> Always use the "Reply" feature to quote posts.
> ...



Your official FMC PB is the awnser to THE question

Mine is 2014TAMI01


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 15, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> Your official FMC PB is the awnser to THE question
> 
> Mine is 2014TAMI01


yours is that you went from pyra champ to 2x2 champ

I have yet to go to a comp sooooo....
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009ZEMD01
sorry, had to do it... Lol


----------



## Rcuber123 (Sep 15, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> yours is that you went from pyra champ to 2x2 champ
> 
> I have yet to go to a comp sooooo....
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009ZEMD01
> sorry, had to do it... Lol


The weirdest thing about zemdegs's profile is that he's fazt

I was sure u were going to say something about how I didn't beat my 2x2 single at my second comp and then got a better average then my previous single at my 3rd comp or the insane 2x2 consistency at my 2nd comp


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 15, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> The weirdest thing about zemdegs's profile is that he's fazt
> 
> I was sure u were going to say something about how I didn't beat my 2x2 single at my second comp and then got a better average then my previous single at my 3rd comp or the insane 2x2 consistency at my 2nd comp


I'll clarify something: Be original with what you are saying. I souldn't say Roy's weirdest thing about this profile is his 2x2 and Pyraminx Israeli titles, but that his Skewb single is faster than his Pyraminx single. Whoever responds to this should not comment about my FMC single and a reference to The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy.


----------



## Matt11111 (Sep 18, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I'll clarify something: Be original with what you are saying. I souldn't say Roy's weirdest thing about this profile is his 2x2 and Pyraminx Israeli titles, but that his Skewb single is faster than his Pyraminx single. Whoever responds to this should not comment about my FMC single and a reference to The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy.


How's this? Your Squan single national, continental, and world rankings are all divisible by 10.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 18, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> How's this? Your Squan single national, continental, and world rankings are all divisible by 10.


uhh yeah that'll last like 4 seconds xD
You've never been to a competition outside of the New York Metropolitan Area
sigh...


----------



## Matt11111 (Sep 18, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> uhh yeah that'll last like 4 seconds xD
> You've never been to a competition outside of the New York Metropolitan Area
> sigh...


Why the sigh?

You've competed in Clock twice, but FMC once.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 18, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Why the sigh?
> 
> You've competed in Clock twice, but FMC once.


because I've been to 0% of my competitions in the St. Louis metro area and east coast people get to go to a competition every other weekend at their neighbor's house lol
You've completed in more combined rounds than normal rounds


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Sep 19, 2016)

Out of 105 official 3x3 solves, you only DNFed once.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Sep 20, 2016)

You've got the same place in 3x3 in your last 2 comps


----------



## FakeMMAP (Sep 27, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> You've got the same place in 3x3 in your last 2 comps



You have been to 3 comps. but have podiumed 5 times.


----------



## Slowto Speedy (Sep 28, 2016)

FakeMMAP said:


> You have been to 3 comps. but have podiumed 5 times.


Your profile picture. *drops the mic*


----------



## FakeMMAP (Sep 28, 2016)

Slowto Speedy said:


> Your profile picture. *drops the mic*



your 2x2 average national rank is exactly 200


----------



## Slowto Speedy (Sep 28, 2016)

FakeMMAP said:


> your 2x2 average national rank is exactly 200


Your one of the best Italian cubers


----------



## FakeMMAP (Sep 28, 2016)

your National rank for skewb average is 111 xD

P.S. It's true, I'm one of the best xD


----------



## Rcuber123 (Oct 2, 2016)

FakeMMAP said:


> your National rank for skewb average is 111 xD
> 
> P.S. It's true, I'm one of the best xD


 
U have a 4bld success but DNFed all of your multi attempts


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Oct 2, 2016)

You are 2,222nd place worldwide for your 2x2 single.


----------



## FakeMMAP (Oct 2, 2016)

your pyra single is better than your 2x2 single


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 5, 2016)

FakeMMAP said:


> your pyra single is better than your 2x2 single


You've broken your 3x3 PR average in half of rounds you've been in


GoldCubes29 said:


> Out of 105 official 3x3 solves, you only DNFed once.
> I bet someone is going to say something about my horrendous 47 second 2x2 solve lol.


yeah, that's not very many DNFs. I wouldn't have DNFed my 3rd solve at Nationals but it was a 14.xx anyway and I didn't care enough to be careful with the end of the solve :3


----------



## FakeMMAP (Oct 5, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> You've broken your 3x3 PR average in half of rounds you've been in
> 
> yeah, that's not very many DNFs. I wouldn't have DNFed my 3rd solve at Nationals but it was a 14.xx anyway and I didn't care enough to be careful with the end of the solve :3



you have broken both your single and average at every OH round you've partecipated in.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 5, 2016)

FakeMMAP said:


> you have broken both your single and average at every OH round you've partecipated in.


...and plan on doing so again next weekend :3
you've competed in an average of 2 3x3 rounds per competition, not counting FMC Europe.


----------



## Slowto Speedy (Oct 5, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> You've broken your 3x3 PR average in half of rounds you've been in
> 
> yeah, that's not very many DNFs. I wouldn't have DNFed my 3rd solve at Nationals but it was a 14.xx anyway and I didn't care enough to be careful with the end of the solve :3



Your exactly 900th in NA for 4x4 average


----------



## Rcuber123 (Oct 7, 2016)

Your 2x2 (non-existent) consistency


----------



## FakeMMAP (Oct 7, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> Your 2x2 (non-existent) consistency


you've broken your 4x4 single and average at every 4x4 round


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Oct 7, 2016)

You are 0.04 seconds away from an official 3x3 Sub-10 single.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Oct 9, 2016)

You've been to more competitions in one year than I have ever been to.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 9, 2016)

out of your single and average PBs, the numbers 1 and 4 appear next to each other 5 times out of 28.


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Oct 9, 2016)

You got 111th place for the first 3x3 round of US Nationals.


----------



## FakeMMAP (Oct 10, 2016)

you are exactly 6300th in US for 2x2 single


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 10, 2016)

FakeMMAP said:


> you are exactly 6300th in US for 2x2 single


you have never competed in 5x5 without breaking a PB.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Nov 10, 2016)

Although your 2x2 single Asian and world ranking is better than your average your average is second place in India and ur single is 5th


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Nov 13, 2016)

You have a 15.01 3x3 average but a 1:24 4x4 average (facepalm)


----------



## FakeMMAP (Nov 13, 2016)

you have a sub-12 3x3 official average, but a 22.98 OH average (facepalm)


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Nov 13, 2016)

Your megaminx average is 2:30 yet clock is :20.


----------



## FakeMMAP (Nov 13, 2016)

my mega avg is not 2:30, it's 1:30 lol

you've only competed in two events


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Nov 14, 2016)

You have a massive outlier of 1:15.47 on 3x3.


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 15, 2016)

You've never not broken your PB.


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 16, 2016)

Your 2H - OH ratio is, like, _really_ bad. Compared to me haha.

~ 1 : 2.6

but there is hardly a difference in your world rank, 7.2k - 7.8k.


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Nov 16, 2016)

Based on your last 3 competitions, your 3x3 best single has improved for less than .6 of a second each time.


----------



## oliviervlcube (Nov 16, 2016)

Your 2nd competion you got a 41.29 ao5 with 3x3 and by your 3rd competition you got a 29.41 ao5. Huge difference


----------



## Umm Roux? (Nov 16, 2016)

Your pyraminx times are faster than your 2x2 times.
Since I do not have a WCA profile, 2011LAUA01.


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 16, 2016)

Umm Roux? said:


> Your pyraminx times are faster than your 2x2 times.
> Since I do not have a WCA profile, 2011LAUA01.



Your 3x3, 2x2, OH, and With Feet National Ranks are all exactly the same, (1, 6, 2, 6)


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Nov 18, 2016)

Out of 9 attempts of BLD at 3 comps, you finally got a success on your 3rd comp


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 18, 2016)

I only have 4 official BLD attempts... the others were DNSes.
Also, the second DNF at Dixon Fall 2016 was because I went over the hard cutoff, the solve was also a success.
And I really only knew what I was doing at Dixon Fall 2016, the other comps I had never had a success before.

Your 3x3 single (23.59) and your 4x4 single (2:31.70) share the same first two digits (23).


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Nov 19, 2016)

Your comp PB Skewb average is 13 twice (13.13)


----------



## Rcuber123 (Nov 19, 2016)

GoldCubes29 said:


> Your comp PB Skewb average is 13 twice (13.13)


Your ID is a coca cola commercial


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Nov 22, 2016)

You are ranked higher than 40th place in Israel for every event you've competed in.


----------



## brododragon (May 8, 2020)

Buuummmmppppp

The last person limits profile views, so I'll just not do anything.

Also don't have a WCA profile so here's some else's:




__





Zyaire Howard | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org


----------



## ProStar (May 8, 2020)

ty for bumping, the bump god approves



brododragon said:


> Also don't have a WCA profile so here's some else's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's an 03, which means at least 2 other people have 2016HOWAXX


----------



## brododragon (May 8, 2020)

ProStar said:


> ty for bumping, the bump god approves
> 
> 
> 
> He's an 03, which means at least 2 other people have 2016HOWAXX


What's your WCA ID?


----------



## ProStar (May 8, 2020)

brododragon said:


> What's your WCA ID?



Oh right, I forgot I'm you now. https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2020MAHO01


----------



## Cuberstache (May 8, 2020)

ProStar said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2020MAHO01


You got a DNF in 3x3 with only one comp


----------



## ProStar (May 8, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> You got a DNF in 3x3 with only one comp



I know, I also got a +2 lol

You have official non-DNF results in all events, but don't have a 4BLD or 5BLD mean


(. https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2020MAHO01 again)


----------



## Cuberstache (May 9, 2020)

ProStar said:


> You have official non-DNF results in all events, but don't have a 4BLD or 5BLD mean


At my last 4BLD comp, I DNFed the third solve by forgetting to swap the edges back after corner parity (that's the very last thing I do in the solve). Classic non-cuber line: "I got 4 sides but not the other two "


----------



## KingCanyon (May 9, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> At my last 4BLD comp, I DNFed the third solve by forgetting to swap the edges back after corner parity (that's the very last thing I do in the solve). Classic non-cuber line: "I got 4 sides but not the other two "


The last person once podiumed in 2x2 with a 4.40 average.


----------



## Cuberstache (May 9, 2020)

KingCanyon said:


> The last person once podiumed in 2x2 with a 4.40 average.


Not to mention pyraminx with a 6.23 

Of the last person's 17 official 3x3 averages, 14 of them were PRs, but only 7 PR singles.


----------



## ProStar (May 9, 2020)

Last person has barely less gold medals than silver & bronze combined.

(. https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2020MAHO01 again)


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 11, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Last person has barely less gold medals than silver & bronze combined.
> 
> (. https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2020MAHO01 again)


In your first competition 3x3 round 2 you barely beat another person named Andrew.


----------



## Cuberstache (May 11, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> In your first competition 3x3 round 2 you barely beat another person named Andrew.


Honestly, the weirdest thing about your profile has got to be the picture.


----------



## ProStar (May 11, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> In your first competition 3x3 round 2 you barely beat another person named Andrew.



Oh yeah we met, we were similar speeds in many events so they kept calling up Andrew and one of us would have to go check who it was lol



CuberStache said:


> Honestly, the weirdest thing about your profile has got to be the picture.



You have the exact same national and continental rankings in 4BLD and 5BLD, although your world rankings are 13 apart


----------



## ProStar (May 16, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Oh yeah we met, we were similar speeds in many events so they kept calling up Andrew and one of us would have to go check who it was lol
> 
> 
> 
> You have the exact same national and continental rankings in 4BLD and 5BLD, although your world rankings are 13 apart



You didn't get nervous in your first round of 3x3(first event of the day), but got very nervous in the second round (I'm psychic)


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 21, 2020)

your skewb single is twice as good as your skewb average.


----------



## maticuber (May 21, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> your skewb single is twice as good as your skewb average.



at one point your 3x3 single was just .44s lower than your average.


----------



## ProStar (May 21, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> your skewb single is twice as good as your skewb average.



First layer->Sledge LL. Typically I do first layer, 1-2 sledges for LL corners, 2 sledges for LL center, and 2-4 sledges for L4C 


You got Optimal Orange in Mega, both single and average


EDIT: Ninja'ed, use maticuber's profile


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 22, 2020)

maticuber said:


> at one point your 3x3 single was just .44s lower than your average.


You used to be really good at Magic.


----------



## ProStar (May 22, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> You used to be really good at Magic.



Barely sub-11 average and no sub-10, yet at home you're sub-10


----------



## maticuber (May 22, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Barely sub-11 average and no sub-10, yet at home you're sub-10



your first 3x3 avg is better than your best single in the 2nd round. Also only one comp and this year!


----------



## ProStar (May 22, 2020)

maticuber said:


> your first 3x3 avg is better than your best single in the 2nd round. Also only one comp and this year!



More gold medals than silver and bronze combined


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 22, 2020)

@maticuber how do you have so many medals without having been to many comps? do you just win in every event?


----------



## maticuber (May 22, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> @maticuber how do you have so many medals without having been to many comps? do you just win in every event?



My avg is 2.8 golds per comp, I competed in basically every event and I practiced a lot to be good at all of those events. Also doing it at the very beginning of cubing in a small region helped a bit.


----------



## One Wheel (May 22, 2020)

maticuber said:


> My avg is 2.8 golds per comp, I competed in basically every event and I practiced a lot to be good at all of those events. Also doing it at the very beginning of cubing in a small region helped a bit.


You've already been done, but all of your competitions were between 2009 and 2013 in Santiago, Chile. 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, Megaminx, and Master Magic are the only events you have not DNFd.


----------



## ProStar (May 22, 2020)

One Wheel said:


> You've already been done, but all of your competitions were between 2009 and 2013 in Santiago, Chile. 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, Megaminx, and Master Magic are the only events you have not DNFd.



That pic


----------



## One Wheel (May 22, 2020)

ProStar said:


> That pic


I was kind of hoping you'd find that the events I have with the most completed solves are 3x3, 4x4, and 3x3 With Feet, with 24, 25, and 26 solves respectively (plus another 5 Feet solves recognized by SEE, but those don't show up on WCA ;-( )

I've also been to 5 competitions and organized 4 of them.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 28, 2020)

Sees off topic game that I didn’t know about with @ProStar ‘s posts in them:
’It’s free real estate’


----------



## maticuber (May 29, 2020)

One Wheel said:


> I was kind of hoping you'd find that the events I have with the most completed solves are 3x3, 4x4, and 3x3 With Feet, with 24, 25, and 26 solves respectively (plus another 5 Feet solves recognized by SEE, but those don't show up on WCA ;-( )
> 
> I've also been to 5 competitions and organized 4 of them.



your 5x5 times are way faster than they should considering your other big cube times.


----------



## One Wheel (May 29, 2020)

maticuber said:


> your 5x5 times are way faster than they should considering your other big cube times.


Globally I'm actually better at 6x6, (roughly 3:55-4:00 on 6x6, 2:20-2:25 on 5x5) but with the exception of the first solve in my last 5x5 average (2:55.05), that was an exceptionally lucky average. I think I got my 3rd and 4th ever sub-2:00 5x5 singles in that average, and first sub-1:50.


----------



## ProStar (May 29, 2020)

maticuber said:


> your 5x5 times are way faster than they should considering your other big cube times.



Magic legend back in the day

Edit: Already taken, so another one:

You've only done 3BLD once and it was 9 years ago, but you're still NR12 and SAR175


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 29, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Magic legend back in the day





Owen Morrison said:


> You used to be really good at Magic.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 23, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Magic legend back in the day
> 
> Edit: Already taken, so another one:
> 
> You've only done 3BLD once and it was 9 years ago, but you're still NR12 and SAR175



My first ever official solve was a +2


----------



## teboecubes (Jun 30, 2020)

ProStar said:


> My first ever official solve was a +2


Your only comp is the one I would have gone to if not for this quarantine


----------



## ProStar (Jun 30, 2020)

teboecubes said:


> Your only comp is the one I would have gone to if not for this quarantine



Why didn't you go? It wasn't quarantined back then


Your latest comp was in the same venue that SE champs was going to be in


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 30, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Why didn't you go? It wasn't quarantined back then
> 
> 
> Your latest comp was in the same venue that SE champs was going to be in


You got two 19.52 skewb solves in a row.
Also why does this thread not show up on the main page?


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 30, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> You got two 19.52 skewb solves in a row.
> Also why does this thread not show up on the main page?


Because it is in Off-Topic.


----------



## ProStar (Jul 1, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> You got two 19.52 skewb solves in a row.
> Also why does this thread not show up on the main page?



You've DNFed every 3BLD solve


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> You've DNFed every 3BLD solve


You've also DNFed every 3BLD solve.


----------



## ProStar (Jul 1, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> You've also DNFed every 3BLD solve.



I didn't bother putting on the blindfold for the second one, I had lost my memo twice and was still shaky, plus there was a cumulative time limit and I was already running kinda low so I just saved it for the third attempt

You're very consistent in Pyra


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 2, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I didn't bother putting on the blindfold for the second one, I had lost my memo twice and was still shaky, plus there was a cumulative time limit and I was already running kinda low so I just saved it for the third attempt
> 
> You're very consistent in Pyra


Somehow you're worse than me at skewb (in comp, at least).


----------



## ProStar (Jul 2, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Somehow you're worse than me at skewb (in comp, at least).



I've never practiced skewb and never plan on practicing skewb. I can't fingertrick and don't know the alg for 2 LL corners oriented or the Z-Perm alg


You're almost optimal orange in every event


----------



## fortissim2 (Jul 7, 2020)

Your ranking for 3x3 is 1 more than 42069. Not nice, dude.


----------



## ProStar (Jul 8, 2020)

fortissim2 said:


> Your ranking for 3x3 is 1 more than 42069. Not nice, dude.



Your Skewb and Squan singles are both NR#121 and pyra is 124


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 12, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Your Skewb and Squan singles are both NR#121 and pyra is 124


Whenever I look at your WCA ID, I think of Patrick Mahomes.


----------



## ProStar (Aug 12, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Whenever I look at your WCA ID, I think of Patrick Mahomes.



Your best rank is Skewb, just like me


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 12, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Your best rank is Skewb, just like me


I’ve completed 6 more solves in comp than you. (But I’ve been to 2 comps.)


----------



## ProStar (Aug 12, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I’ve completed 6 more solves in comp than you. (But I’ve been to 2 comps.)



All of your competitions have "Minnesota" and "2019" in the name


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 13, 2020)

ProStar said:


> All of your competitions have "Minnesota" and "2019" in the name


(Unlike me) In your first comp, you made 2nd round in 3x3.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 17, 2022)

BenChristman1 said:


> (Unlike me) In your first comp, you made 2nd round in 3x3.


You have a 7 2x2 average


----------



## Cuberstache (Dec 17, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> You have a 7 2x2 average


Your best single ranking is over 4 times larger than your best average ranking


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 17, 2022)

Cuberstache said:


> Your best single ranking is over 4 times larger than your best average ranking


Skewb is your only event that you have a five-figure world ranking in.


----------



## cubenerd74 (Dec 23, 2022)

BenChristman1 said:


> Skewb is your only event that you have a five-figure world ranking in.


your 2x2 average is over double your single.


----------



## NmeCuber (Dec 23, 2022)

cubenerd74 said:


> your 2x2 average is over double your single.


All of your singles and averages have a zero in them.


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 25, 2022)

NmeCuber said:


> All of your singles and averages have a zero in them.


Your profile does not have a 5BLD result which I find alarming.

JK
Merry X'mas!


----------



## Cuberstache (Dec 27, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Your profile does not have a 5BLD result which I find alarming.
> 
> JK
> Merry X'mas!


The result in your photo was not even a PR


----------

